# E7300 OC Temperatures Normal?



## bigdubes53 (Aug 24, 2007)

hey everyone,

this is my current setup

E7300 2.66ghz Overclocked to 3.2ghz w/ Zalman 9700LED Heatsink
ASUS P5QL-E Mobo
2Gb Kingston Value 800mhz RAM
500gb WD SATA II HDD
8600GT gfx (upgrading soon)
Corsair HX-620 620W PSU
Pioneer dvd burner
Floppy drive
Tt Matrix Case w/ fans 120mm at front, 120mm at rear, 90mm on side

anyway i was wondering, since i have oc'ed my e7300 are these temperatures normal when a heatsink such as the Zalman 9700led are attach



Room Temperature reads about 22 C

(Stats obtained from Speedfan 4.37)
(While At Full Load Using OCCT)
Core 0: 57 C
Core 1: 57 C
Core: 45 C
CPU: 46 C
System: 30 C



(At Idle)
Core 0: 47 C
Core 1: 47 C
Core: 44 C
CPU: 35 C
System: 29 C


Its just strange seeing that some people are saying they have oc'ed the same cpu at a higher speed but with lower temps and with a stock heatsink.

?


Thanks in advance


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Its just strange seeing that some people are saying they have oc'ed the same cpu at a higher speed but with lower temps and with a stock heatsink.*



I very much doubt that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the *stock heat sink *definetly turned them into a bull crap spewer!


during cpu stress testing what does cpu-z say your cpu voltage is running at ?


how many case fans do you have in this system ?


----------



## bigdubes53 (Aug 24, 2007)

hey thanks for the response.

during load CPU-Z is reading the voltage at 1.288V


as for fans, i have a 120mm in the front of the case blowing inwards, a second 120mm at the back blowing out, and a 92mm blowing in from the side onto the heatsink.

hope that helps

thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

run a stress test like orthos and see what the cpu voltage is then according to cpu-z ?


----------



## bigdubes53 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have run orthos for 1/2 hour and the stress voltage reading is the same - 1.288V.

Is this normal?

thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah thats normal .............. now add about .02 volts to that 1.28 .......... and you should not have your voltage set any higher in the bios then maybe 1.31 tops 


that might help reduce some heat if you are using more voltage than needed ?


its worth a try


----------



## bigdubes53 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yea thanks for the advice.

i have tried upping the voltage, but the temp is the same.

I have reseated and cleaned/reapplied arctic silver 5, twice infact, and now temps have gone up 2 degrees C

?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what was your cpu volts set at in the bios ?


----------



## bigdubes53 (Aug 24, 2007)

At the moment it is set at auto, which is 1.280V


----------



## bigdubes53 (Aug 24, 2007)

im also using the default asus overclocking tool, aiSuite
Is that ok?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah ......... thats fine ........... it seems to be doing just what you want ............ cant compalin there ......

as soon as the thermal grease settles in ........... temps which are fine ....... should drop about 2C anyway


----------

